# Great start to the holiday!



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Decided to take Friday off to relax, with a nice peaceful drive in the countryside:chairshot 

































































Rental van at junction decides to reverse with me behind:chairshot :chairshot 

Now in the capable hands of Mark & Scott @ Abbey:thumbsup: Maybe the time for a few enhancements? 

Dave:sadwavey:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

oh sh1t


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Z-Tune bumper, bonnet, and front wing... :thumbsup:


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

gutted - how did they not see a great big shiny GTR !!! ... numpties.


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Nocturnal said:


> Z-Tune bumper, bonnet, and front wing... :thumbsup:


Exactly what I was thinking:chuckle: 

Dave


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

as long as he doesn't come back and say you drove into him.............


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Fuggles said:


> as long as he doesn't come back and say you drove into him.............


He won't, cos one of us forum members was with him in the car at the time 


Did the fcukwit at least admit it was his fault?


----------



## ahapartridge (May 19, 2003)

Bad news Dave


----------



## Vips (May 13, 2007)

Sorry to see the car like that  

I too think it's time for a Z-tune conversion!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Fuggles said:


> as long as he doesn't come back and say you drove into him.............


quite seriously, did you have any witnesses?

Rental companies usually pay up pretty promtly, so long as he tells the truth!

mook


----------



## jumpman023 (Sep 29, 2005)

Nocturnal said:


> Z-Tune bumper, bonnet, and front wing... :thumbsup:


great minds think alike.... remember, you cannot control everything, but you can control how you react to everything.

hope this turns out well...


----------



## nismo240sx90 (Nov 16, 2005)

damn that sucks g/l with the new mods


----------



## Crono (Oct 7, 2005)

Ohman that sexy beast looks battered. Hopefully it'll look even better with new parts. :]


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Update:thumbsup: 

Third party admitted liability:clap: 

Scott from Abbey phoned today to confirm they have been given authorisation to go ahead with the repairs 

Watch this space for the finished article Just got to wait for the new parts to arrive 

Dave


----------



## Micky Hanson (Oct 1, 2006)

good news about the insurance, keep us updated with piccys


----------



## weka (Jul 3, 2001)

Hope you get it sorted soon Dave!

Incidently, I got reversed into on mine on the same day I bought it from Middlehurst! Luckily no damage (light bump) cause I horned in time and the person was my customer too!


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

I'm so sorry for that :bawling:


----------



## enilyks (Oct 24, 2006)

murano3 said:


> gutted - how did they not see a great big shiny GTR !!! ... numpties.


probably the reason they did it :chuckle:


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Nocturnal said:


> Z-Tune bumper, bonnet, and front wing... :thumbsup:


Looks like that was the general consensus:clap: 

So, that's what I am doing. All genuine *N*ismo on there way from Japan as we speak 

*N*ismo Z-Tune front bumper
*N*ismo Z-Tune front wings
*N*ismo Vented bonnet
*N*ismo Sideskirts
*N*ismo Rear Spats

All sourced via Scott & Mick & *Abbey Motorsport*:clap: :clap: 

First class service & pricing as always 

Just need to be patient now:runaway: :runaway: 

Dave


----------



## Crono (Oct 7, 2005)

hehe, can't wait to see it


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Crono said:


> hehe, can't wait to see it


Me neither, accident was seven weeks ago & it will be about another month before the works done:bawling: 

But I am sure it will be worth the wait:chuckle: 

Dave:wavey:


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Nearly done:clap: 

Some photo's [email protected] sent today:bowdown1: 










































Side skirts & rear spats still to be fitted:thumbsup: 

Can't wait till Tuesday when I collect it, will miss the R31 though 

Dave:wavey:


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Damn that looks good


----------



## Gruamach (Dec 6, 2007)

Looking at those pics makes me cry. 



But the Z-tune upgrade parts rock.


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Pharoahe said:


> Damn that looks good


Might even post on the pic of the day thread 

Thanks for the comments:thumbsup: 

Dave


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Looks Awesome Dave mate. Bump up for the thread. :chuckle: 

I will come and see you mate. When i get back.

Mick


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Looking good Dave. Be sure to post some pics once all is done!


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

Very nice Dave.. Looking good...


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Looks great, only problem now is that when you go to sell it some of the known locals are gonna claim it's a wrecked, shoddily repaired dodgy jalopy...just like they do on every car that's had a scrape!!! 

Get some pics of that beat down GT-R up quick!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

Dave, that looks fantastic mate, well worth the wait :bowdown1: 
Hope to see it in the flesh sometime. 

Cheers,
Stu


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Thanks for all the comments:bowdown1: 

Roll on Tuesday:clap: 

Dave


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Latest pictures posted here:http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/88069-r34-gt-r-after-abbey-treatment.html

Dave:chuckle:


----------

